# Wow, SpellGen is Great



## EPRock (Apr 15, 2005)

http://d20spellbook.home.comcast.net/

I was quite tired of manually updating and working on a way to convert the sheet so it could print in either landscape or portrait mode, and was starting to write an application which would allow easier modification to the data and allow others to add their own.

The program listed above works almost exactly as I envisioned it, and uses XML for easy portability.

It took a little work, but found that you can add Spells, And House rules quite easily.

I think that i am just gonna stop updating my spell sheet and update some of the data tables.


----------



## silvermane (Apr 16, 2005)

EPRock said:
			
		

> http://d20spellbook.home.comcast.net/




It would be even better if the installer didn't take 9 MB. That's a little too much for me to download, supposing there are regular updates.

silvermane


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been using SpellGen for awhile, and I have to say that 9 MB @ 56k over a week is well worth it.

There's a few errors in the data files, but they are fairly easy to fix (if I can, anyone can).


----------



## Astalanya (Apr 19, 2005)

I've taken a look at SpellGen and this is precisely what I've needed as a resource. Thanks!


----------



## EPRock (Apr 19, 2005)

There may be a few issues with the spells in spellgen, but there are a few groups out there which have been working on adding additional datasets, and datasets are easy to install. If you can right click on a link and go save as you can save a dataset.

Look on the site as it has a link to the Message Boards.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 19, 2005)

A word of warning though:  some of the spell effects in the output have errors, fortunately they are relatively easy to fix in the editor that comes with it.


----------



## Brain (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that with Melf's Acid Arrow.


----------



## Erywin (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anybody found anything like this for feats?  I am kinda getting tired of looking at 10+ books for feats to make up NPCs and characters.  Thanks in advance.

-E


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, there's this:


----------



## RObiN-HoOD (Apr 24, 2005)

Whatever the case, it is indeed one of the best programs out there. If we could have it updated every now and then it would be excellent!


----------



## silvermane (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonko the Sane: in case you don't know, the above file was produced by one of the leads of the RPG pirate scene. Just wanted to point a little irony of fate...


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## JimAde (Apr 25, 2005)

silvermane said:
			
		

> Wonko the Sane: in case you don't know, the above file was produced by one of the leads of the RPG pirate scene. Just wanted to point a little irony of fate...



 Really?  Who, specifically, are you referring to?  I'm not aware of any of these people having that reputation, but I don't know them all.


----------



## silvermane (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, his e-mail is on the front page of the sheet (and contains the nick he uses on IRC).

Actually I don't know how much a "lead" he is. All I know is that he runs a fairly big IRC server of you-know-what.

If not for the fact that he's my compatriot, I probably wouldn't have bothered to mention him...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, I'm the original creator of it, but I don't maintain it anymore.  Still, with my name on it, I'd like ot think I'm not associated with any piracy issues.  Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Salcor (May 1, 2005)

*Another way to install Spellgen*

I was wondering if there is another way to install spellgen. For some reason the install is saying that I don't have MS .Net framework 1.1.?????, and microsofts update site is telling me that my system has the current updated framework, so I cannot install it. Can anyone help out?


Salcor


----------



## Wonko the Sane (May 1, 2005)

Try uninstalling the .NET framework, then reinstalling.

Just a guess...


----------



## RuminDange (May 2, 2005)

Salcor said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there is another way to install spellgen. For some reason the install is saying that I don't have MS .Net framework 1.1.?????, and microsofts update site is telling me that my system has the current updated framework, so I cannot install it. Can anyone help out?
> 
> 
> Salcor




Also make sure you are the administrator on the computer.  Sometimes things like this are related to permissions to access the framework.

RD


----------

